# Pigeon/Dove found in Herts, UK (near London)



## GemmaK (Sep 14, 2011)

She was sitting in the middle of the road with cars literally driving over the top of her. Luckily she was bang in the middle of the lane so the wheels didn't go over her, but I would imagine she is scared out of her mind.

She let me pick her up with no fuss and she definitely can't fly, though she flaps her wings and hops around. She has a strange lump on her beak and another about a cm above next to her eye. Unfortunately I don't have a camera to post a picture, but my first thought was it might be a tumour... is there anything more likely? One lump is on the top of her beak about halfway down it, and about the size of a peanut. The other is a little smaller and is not on her eye but between the eye and the beak.

I'm not sure what species she is, but looking at the pics here I think she is a dove rather than a pigeon.

I have put her in a box with some water in a pot (about 2 inches deep), some rice and pearl barley. I covered the box with a thin black sheet, hoping the darkness would calm her down, because she tries to fly off every time there is a noise.

I don't know what to do from here but she's definitely better off with a bird rescue than with me as I have never kept a bird and I think she is sick. Can anyone suggest somewhere near Watford, Herts, that might look after her?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Gemma, thanks for rescuing this little one. Probably not a tumor, but caused by a few infections Doves/Pigeons can get called canker (not cancer) or Pigeon Pox. Is there anyone you know that could take a photo for you to post up? To get you started here is a UK based rescue site for Pigeons and Doves, we have a fair amount of UK members here, some should be around before too long to offer further assistance.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/

Thanks for caring

Karyn


----------



## GemmaK (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link!

I can get a camera tomorrow morning. I found a local vet that deals with birds but they said if I bought her in they would just put her to sleep and I would rather find somewhere that will at least try and treat her first.

Will post a photo tomorrow


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

GemmaK said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> I can get a camera tomorrow morning. I found a local vet that deals with birds but they said if I bought her in they would just put her to sleep and I would rather find somewhere that will at least try and treat her first.
> 
> Will post a photo tomorrow


Yes, best to give her a chance. Our UK members will be better able to either suggest local help, for centers that will help or local vets that will at least try for her. Also, if she is not too far gone with the right meds and some guidance, many people who rescue them manage on their own successfully in helping them. Please do keep checking back, and we will wait for photos. Also make sure her water dish is about 1-2" deep, as she may need to get most of her beak into it in order to get water down.

Karyn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

If the lumps are on the outside, then it is almost certainly pox. It's a virus, so there's no actual medical treatment - just isolation (as it is infectious to birds, but not humans) and ensuring the bird can eat and drink. If there's any kind of yellow/white substance _inside_ the beak, then that could also be pox, but could be 'canker'.

The site Karyn posted a link to has a 'resources' section which lists (and has a map) of pigeon-friendly rescue places.

Can you describe the bird?


----------



## GemmaK (Sep 14, 2011)

I just googled pictures of pox growths and it looks like what this bird has. 

She (I don't really know the sex of course but I don't like calling her 'it') is light grey in colour, smaller than the average pigeon I see here. Her beak is long, narrow and black/dark. Not sure what other details are relevant for identifying birds!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for picking up this poor bird.
It might be a Collared Dove if the beak is dark. Stock Doves have yellow beaks.

Has it got a darker ring around it's neck? If it's a young Dove it will be a brownish colour but with no neck ring yet.

As the others have said, it sounds like Pox. Might be difficult to find a rescue that will take it. It depends on the resources they have to isolate it and give it the time it needs to work through the virus.

Keep us posted as to how you're getting on with finding one.

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello I have a phone number of a lady in Stevenage, Hertfordshire who might beable to take the pigeon or advise you. I have sent you a private message with her phone number.


----------



## GemmaK (Sep 14, 2011)

She doesn't seem to have eaten or drunk last night. This morning I took her out of her box while I changed the soiled bedding, and I put a fresh pot of water in front of her. She opened and closed her beak and looked at it but I think she was shy to drink in front of me so I put her back in the box with it and left. When I came back after a few minutes the pot had been knocked over, and the same thing happened a second time. I hope she was trying to drink when she upset the water. I have now put a sturdier pot in and it's difficult to tell if she has drank or not but at least she seems to be getting an idea of HOW to drink from a container.

I don't think she has eaten but I am going to buy some bird seed today, since all I had to give her was grains and bread.



amyable said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for picking up this poor bird.
> It might be a Collared Dove if the beak is dark. Stock Doves have yellow beaks.
> ...


She doesn't have a band but now that I've seen her in proper daylight (it was evening when I rescued her) she is brownish in colour, and she is smaller than a normal adult pigeon, so I think you are right that she is a young dove.

I called a rescue centre that I found from Karyn's link, the only one anywhere near me, and they said they would euthanise her because of the pox. Hopefully the lady that pigeonqueen recommended will give her a chance, if not I don't know what I will do


----------



## GemmaK (Sep 14, 2011)

From the chart here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/identifying-juvenile-pigeons-and-doves-uk-45168.html I am pretty sure she is a fledgling. Does that mean perhaps she can fly but is still getting the hang of it?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, If she hasn't got a neck ring yet then yes, she must be a fledgling.
She won't be able, or proficient even if she's trying to fly in that case.

I do hope Jayne's contact can help, they're such lovely birds and she deserves a chance having been dealt such a tough start in life.

Do let us know.

Janet


----------



## GemmaK (Sep 14, 2011)

I borrowed a camera but the battery is dead, so I took some still frames from my webcam. They are bad quality but hopefully enough to confirm her age and species:




























I bought her some bird seed, she sort of sniffed at it for a few minutes and then stood in the bowl and knocked it over which is why it's all scattered. Hopefully now I've left her alone she will eat something. I will also try and get a close pic of the growths on her face, but right now I want to leave her in peace because I just disturbed her to change her bedding.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh bless, yes that's a young collared dove.

Any luck with that lady in Stevenage?

Janet


----------



## GemmaK (Sep 14, 2011)

The number didn't work so I'm waiting to hear back from Jayne again.

I found the dove eating. Her eyes are much brighter today and she isn't flapping around whenever there is a noise, so I think she is getting over her shock


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

GemmaK said:


> The number didn't work so I'm waiting to hear back from Jayne again.
> 
> I found the dove eating. Her eyes are much brighter today and she isn't flapping around whenever there is a noise, so I think she is getting over her shock


Gemma, this is good news to hear. Thanks for posting the photos, but if you can somehow manage, if you could get a few clear close-ups of her mouth/beak area, where the growths are, it would be helpful in figuring out what may be going on with her. Good job,

Karyn


----------



## GemmaK (Sep 14, 2011)

This is the best I can do:



















She is now active enough to get out of her box, I found her walking around my living room. She also flew successfully about 2 feet from a chair to the ground.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Gemma, thanks for trying again, but myself, I am still having a bit of trouble making things out. I know it may be pushing things a bit, but I think the problem may be with the camera, do you know anyone who has a camera handy that could take a few shots, or you could borrow for a minute. You may not get them this good, but here is an idea of the kind of shot that would show us exactly what's going on:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=601921&postcount=26

Glad she's seems much brighter today .

Karyn


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Gemma, do you have a camera on your phone ?
I know sometimes phone cameras are not that good, but in this instance it may be a bit clearer than video capture.
If you do & maybe dont have any way to transfer from phone to PC, PM Me & I'll send you my mobile number, you could then SMS me the pic & I'll upload it for you.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I tried to lighten up his photo, but still doesn't show much detail. Image is only 74 kb.

Larry


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Larry_Cologne said:


> I tried to lighten up his photo, but still doesn't show much detail. Image is only 74 kb.
> 
> Larry


Thanks Larry for trying .

Karyn


----------



## GemmaK (Sep 14, 2011)

I have got some better pictures:


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Gemma, in a way it looks to be pox, but could also be canker, as while much better, the photos are still lacking a bit of detail. I think to be safe we should start this little one a course of meds. Any luck with finding local help? Running out will be back in a few hours. Any UK members have any suggestions for Gemma?

Karyn


----------



## GemmaK (Sep 14, 2011)

Not so far. I am still trying to get hold of pigeonqueen's contact. I feel awful keeping the dove in a little box but I can't let her out because she defecates constantly! We are renting this place and I can't do any damage to the furniture or carpet or we'll be charged for it. 

What kind of medicine would she need?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Gemma,

That looks pretty gross poor thing.
Karyn will be best to advise you on meds, I've never actually had a bird with pox before if that's what it is although I've seen many threads about it.

We'll have to check on that ladies number again that Jayne gave you.

The dove will be fine in a small box for now, it will stop it from damaging itself by trying to fly or flap it's wings which it might do if it was in a cage or carrier.

If you can keep up the feeds and water while we try and sort out how to deal with it for the best.

Thanks for all you're doing for it,

Janet


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

GemmaK said:


> Not so far. I am still trying to get hold of pigeonqueen's contact. I feel awful keeping the dove in a little box but I can't let her out because she defecates constantly! We are renting this place and I can't do any damage to the furniture or carpet or we'll be charged for it.
> 
> What kind of medicine would she need?


Gemma, if it were canker, she would need a medicine called Metronidazole to treat this infection and possibly another medicine called Baytril to deal with any possible secondary bacterial issues that can occur, and if it turned out to be pox, and she did not need Metronidazole, it is sometimes a good idea, depending on the circumstances, to treat will Baytril as well do prevent a bacterial infection from developing in any open sores. To make things more clear, pigeon pox is caused by a virus (only pigeons/birds get this virus not humans) and canker is caused by a protozoa (small single cell organism). Do you think you could put up another photo of the other side of her face, shown in the bottom photo, but not in close-up?

It's been two days now, and best we try and push a bit nail down just what is going on with her. If you think you can manage, do you think you could very, very gently open her mouth just a bit and see if you see any yellowish looking plaques anywhere inside?

Karyn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Gemma, hope all is ok.
Jayne called me today and said she'd made an error with that ladies number. Hope you found her note.
If there's still a problem finding help do come back on and let us know.
I hate to think you've got the dove and now have a problem with what to do next.

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Janet, I did give the correct phone number to Gemma but that was over 36 hours ago. I think she was having difficulty getting through as it was engaged. I know the lady is very,very busy but hope she gets an answer soon.


----------



## GemmaK (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes Jayne did give me the correct number on Friday but the line was engaged all evening. Yesterday when I got home from work the little dove was dead 

I feel so awful, I'm praying it was nothing I did. She seemed so much perkier on Friday, she was eating and trying to fly, maybe if I had released her then she would have been ok? I don't know what happened 

Thank you all for your help, I'm sorry I couldn't help her.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Please do not feel bad.You tried your best and there was clearly something wrong with the Dove. If you had released the Dove it would have suffered a lot more. Thanks for trying to help this poor being.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Gemma, I am sorry to hear this news. Please do not feel you did something wrong, for a lay person you did everything right, you rescued him, provided food, water and safety, then sought help for him, so you did help this little one as much as it was possible for you to do. It was just that time was not on our side for this one and going into the weekend it was not possible to perhaps get you off some meds by mail to start treatment yourself until further arrangements could be made. Bless you for all you did.

Karyn


----------

